# How to price a stump grinding job.



## DSTUMPER

I just started a stump grinding Business and was wondering how to price the job, by the inch or by the job and at what rate . I also would like to contact some tree companies that don't grind and was wondering how that deal works as far as do they price the stump grinding with the customer and then they pay me whatever my rate is or do they just refer the customer to me or what? Thanks


----------



## TDunk

I use to price by the inch, witch in my opinion works if you have multiple stumps to do but the going rate around here is $2.50 an inch. At that rate a 36 inch stump will make you a whopping $90. I have a $100 minimum to grind a stump. Now i know about how long it takes me to grind out hard wood and soft wood stumps, so now i bid by the hour. I make alot more money that way. I don't really like grinding out stumps, so i make it worth my while.


----------



## tree md

I've got a $150 minimum for stump grinding. That is if all you call me out to do is stumps. If I do the trees stump grinding is negotiable. I have a guy who subs off of me sometimes. I usually just give him the job if it's too small for me to waste my time on or too far away. Otherwise we agree on a price, he does the grinding, I collect the money and pay him the lion's share. He might not make as much as he would if it were his job but then again he has not invested the money into yellowpage ads as well as other advertising. I do the lucrative stump jobs myself.


----------



## Tree Pig

Where are you located Dstump maybe I can send something your way one day.


----------



## bombdude

I charge a $100 minimum as well. I usually charge $2/linear inch up to 48". Then I usually go to $3 as the stump grows exponentially. 

For multiple stumps, I'll price them based on the average size. The more they have, the cheaper per inch. Usually for 10 or more, I price as little as $1 per inch.

Anything extra, such as flush cutting, root chasing, access issues, etc, I'll usually just kick in a little extra depending on the situation.


----------



## coolbrze

We charge $7/inch and flush cutting & root chasing are extra. We also have a $100 minimum grind fee.


----------



## kevin callahan

i have always done good at $3 per inch but on the smaller ones you do need a minimum. but i am in kentucky so it may be different where you are. This year the prices of stump grinding was a factor here because many storm chasers from southern states kind of drove prices down around here. So take that into consideration after a big storm. Always charge extra for having to cut the stump or any kind of hauloff of mulch. You will also find that having a good powerful saw that will handle a bar for whatever trees you are doing 440 or 660 good choice.


----------



## BC WetCoast

All our stumps are viewed and a price quoted. Because access and travel can vary significantly, by the inch pricing can be a problem. Also, as has been debated several times, by the inch pricing does not account for the volume to be ground as it grows exponentially while the stump diameter grows linearly.

Give a separate price for hauling mulch and a separate one for soil and seed.
eg
Grind stump x" deep - leave mulch $XX
Haul excess mulch - leave level $XX
Remove mulch to 3" supply top soil and seed $xx

Base you bid on estimated time and your hourly rate. You will need to determine your hourly rate (labour, insurance, fuel, equipment costs etc). Therefore it they want surface roots traced, then just account for it in the time it takes to grind. Same as tough access, just account for it in the grinding time. You should charge the same hourly rate if you are grinding or raking. And unless you like driving for free, include travel time.


----------



## tomtrees58

$100 minimum and$ 5 00 and inch tom trees


----------



## bill gosse

*stump grinding pricing*



DSTUMPER said:


> I just started a stump grinding Business and was wondering how to price the job, by the inch or by the job and at what rate . I also would like to contact some tree companies that don't grind and was wondering how that deal works as far as do they price the stump grinding with the customer and then they pay me whatever my rate is or do they just refer the customer to me or what? Thanks



What works for me around here is 4$ a inch. I live in mass. Then round off to the lower as if the customer is getting a good price for ex: a 40in stump would be $160 I would charge $150. But dont measure to short, measure at the base where the roots flare off. Not the trunk were it was cut. I charge a min of $100 even if it is small. Of course taking the clippings and placing top soil would be extra. It all depends on loam price delivery ect. Also keep in mind when pricing the depth and the soil you are grinding into . It may be rocky and will take more time. Good luck with your new business...


----------



## Toddppm

He either didn't make it in the business or is so busy he doesn't have time to post anymore. I'm not betting on the 2nd option.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Toddppm said:


> He either didn't make it in the business or is so busy he doesn't have time to post anymore. I'm not betting on the 2nd option.



I really wonder what type of person types something like "want to give stump grinding advice to a newb" into google and joins right into the conversation regardless of how old it is. Cause really, how the #### else would someone stumble across this old ####? Thanks for the input, Bill Goose!


----------



## Haulinwood

I charge $75 for a 12" and under stump to ground level, and another $20 to go down 4-6", depending on tree species, takes me roughly 3-5 minutes. The price goes up from there and depending on travel time and amount of stumps in the yard. Where is it located and such are all questions that determine the price. I am somewhat a newbie myself, but average 5-8 jobs on the weekends for now. Good luck to you and do not give up.


----------



## bill gosse

*How to respond to RUDENESS*



Blakesmaster said:


> I really wonder what type of person types something like "want to give stump grinding advice to a newb" into google and joins right into the conversation regardless of how old it is. Cause really, how the #### else would someone stumble across this old ####? Thanks for the input, Bill Goose!



Sorry Blake, I dont get on this site or the computer that often. I was just trying to give an insite as to what works for me. And it was how to price stump grinding. Like i said its new to me also. I was on this site looking to get some tips from people and came across the post. I didnt realize the date let alone think that i could not respond. MY BAD!! By the way...I am busy and stumpgrinding is a second job for me. I work as a Firefighter full time and have three kids, thats a job in its self. Looks like you have nothing better to do than to #$%^ all over someone you don't even know..I will not respond to any more of these post as I have better things to do with my time... BLAKESMASTER


----------

